# When Do You Send Out Your Invites?



## Terminal_Margaret (Jun 28, 2010)

*I was curious when the majority of you send invitations out? * Do you mail them or send them electronically? Do you request RSVP from folks? I am thinking we will create invites and mail them. It's more fun and having an invite in hand might solidify the event in the minds of our invitees. This will be a small party of 15 or so people, all family and friends.

This will be our first ever Halloween party. I am super excited, and therefore don't want to jump the gun on when to send out party invitations.  I was thinking of sending them in September (our party will be October 16).

I have been hosting and planning a bonfire at the local pumpkin patch for the last 7 or 8 years so usually that's what people think we'll be doing for Halloween. Since we changed our plans this year, I want people to know that it's going to happen, so that they can plan in advance for it. I created a Save-the-Date and I am going to send it via email when we reach 100 days 'til Halloween. Does that seem like overkill?


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

I usually send my invites out 4 weeks before the party. And I put RSVP info on them, but I don't get many replies. When I made an RSVP form on my website, I did get more, though. I think people just don't RSVP anymore.
One year I put out save the dates, and I did those just about a month before the invites were sent.
Oh, and my invites are always actual tangible invitations that I send through the mail. I haven't tried evites for the Halloween party yet.


----------



## halloweenfiend (Jul 2, 2010)

I've never done invitations. . . for anything (hahaha). I just tell people and ask if they wanna come. I guess I should try doing some this year. It might get people more excited. Im a guy so invitations aren't something that I say "OOH I need to do that!" about. hahaha


----------



## Erebus (Sep 4, 2009)

I have done actual invitations twice, but no RSVP's from anyone. Last year, we just did the Events on Facebook, and almost everyone replied. It was a lot easier and better IMO. We plan on using facebook again this year and I have already started the event, just haven't invited anyone yet. We have the date set for Oct 30th, but we are making sure we can do that date before we start inviting people. I will probably send them out on August 1st just so everyone can make plans ahead since we don't allow any children at our parties.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I definitely do invitation in the mail. It's the first impression. I figure if my invites are awesome people will expect my party to be. Last year was a Halloween CD sent in jewel cases (you can mail these without envelopes) and the paper insert opened up with party info. This year is a postcard that looks like a comic book cover. 

I always ask for rsvps but don't get too many. People just show up but have usually said something beforehand like "Looking forward to the party."

I send them Oct 1st.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

My experience has been, you entertain people way beyond their expectations, you won't NEED invites ever again - they'll be there!


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I send out "real" invites about 6-8 weeks ahead. I agree with the poster who said it sets the tone and people get excited about awesome invites = awesome party.

I also do a lot of "save the date" discussions before that, including inspiration posts on my blog for the theme, so people start thinking about costumes and don't make other plans (we usually do the Sat closest to/of Halloween, so there is "competition"). This is year 4, so people have been asking about it since the last one...

I demand RSVPs and my friends have grown accustomed to letting me know pretty early on. Only a few flake outs each year (generally with good reasons) and not too many party crashers (we do allow people to bring friends, as long as they let me know). We might be cutting that back this year (will be 7 mos. prego), and those who flaked last year will be on the chopping block for sure.


----------



## Terminal_Margaret (Jun 28, 2010)

@ Halloween_Princess: I had no idea you could send jewel cases in the mail without an envelope. That's cool. Did any of yours break in the delivering process, though?

These are all wonderful suggestions. Thanks so much...keep them coming!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

For my Bewitched Bash: 1st and 2nd year I did real invitations and they were very cool. 3rd year I tried to change it up a bit. I did magnetic business card "save the dates" and made a little video invite on CD. I also started a Facebook group for it and posted the video there as well. That was awesome and I'll definitely do the group page again this year. So many of my friends are on Facebook, and they answer pretty quickly. Plus, they like looking at all the previous year's pics again. 

This year, I think I'm going actual invitation plus Facebook group. Let us know what you choose.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

if some of your family and friends have FaceBook. Do an Save-the-Date event. Just to remind them when you are planning it.
then do your invitaitons however you planning on and mail them out maybe like a month and 2 weeks before to give everyone planning time if they plan to come down. Does that help?


----------



## foxall (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't mail my invites, I hand them out personally. Since it takes a bit longer, I want the last person to have theres at least three weeks before hand, so I usually start handing them out about 5 weeks ahead. I always hand-make invitiations, and I also usually put up something on Facebook as a save-the-date. I don't expect RSVPs, because alot of people don't even know until a few days beforehand. I've had people call me the day of asking if it's still okay to come. If I've sent out an invite, I simply expect they will be there.

This is year four, and after the very first year, I had people asking to be invited after hearing about the party from other people. If they're asking for invitations, they're going to come to the party, so no need to RSVP.


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

The facebook save the date idea is genius! I'm totally doing that this year. Thanks guys!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Our party is also on the 16th. I will be sending the invites the middle of September. 4 weeks notice is a good time frame for people to make arrangments.


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

I mail them around October 1. I like to make them special, so people know the party will be good. I don't ask for RSVPs, so people don't feel pressured to commit in advance--I think that increases turnout.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I always get nice store bought invitations and they always are mailed on the very first day of October, with the party always falling on the saturday before closest to Halloween. I have had a halloween party every single year since 1987, being the first year.


----------



## Terminal_Margaret (Jun 28, 2010)

I love all your guys' ideas. Thanks so much! I've decided to do a combo of things.

I sent out our email save-the-date (just a teaser to let them know it's a party, not a bonfire this year) yesterday:










I'm dressing as a Weeping Angel from Doctor Who (the statue in the pic) this year, so we decided to use that as a theme. The angels are stationary until you blink...then they come to life and move quicker than you can open your eyes and kill you. Their first appearance on the show was in an old, abandoned, house...perfect Halloween party setting.

I'm in the process of making invites that will be sent out Sept. 4th (Thanks *Shadowbat* for the input!)That's when I will also open up an event pg. on Facebook for those who wish to RSVP or chat ahead of time.

I am hoping the combination of online interaction and a hand-made, in-hand, invite will get everyone excited for the event!

I love the great ideas shared here on this board...keep 'em coming.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm shooting for mailing invites out *mid-late Sept*. we usually invite a bit over 100. Last year was our best party ever, with almost 50 people so I really think that same bunch will want to come. 

One thing I did last year that worked very well and was very easy was to make fridge magnets with just an icon and the date (I think it is still in my sig as of this posting). I got 4 sheets of mag paper from Staples for about $13, printed in an inkjet printer and cut maybe 1.5" square mags after printing. Put them in the envelope with the invite.

I will also probably use e-vite as anyone can link to it and RSVP there. I'll put an event thing on Facebook also, but not all our guests are on FB.

Lastly, and new this year, I'm making a youtube video, that kind of bridges the theme of last year's party (the Omenwood Hotel) this year (the Zombie). I'll post it in this forum when it is done, I'm having a blast making it. I have found some killer (pun intended) media on line for it, including a perfect clip from a movie.


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't want to sound to stupid.... but what does RSVP mean?

R = respond
S = soon
V = ?
P - please

???? Close?


Remember.... I'm a foreigner


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

R.S.V.P. means:

Répondez s'il vous plaît.

as in "respond if you please"

(I thought all y'all in Europe knew French as a language  )


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

IshWitch said:


> R.S.V.P. means:
> 
> Répondez s'il vous plaît.
> 
> ...


Whe do,well most of us  Whe use almost the same "SVP",but I just didn't thought it was also used in the States.

Whe use it just as ..... Please,but just when whe ask somthing very polite.

Thanxx for the extra info,you never know enough IMO when it comes to language's


----------

